# Hyper Transport sync flood error



## asmfreak (4. Mai 2008)

Ich habe vor ca. 3 Wochen von hardwareversand.de Teile für einen PC bestellt und diesen selbst zusammengebaut.

Ab und zu meldet das BIOS meines Mainboards (MSI K9N6SGM-V) beim Starten Folgendes:



> A Hyper Transport sync flood error occurred on last boot.



Was bedeutet diese Meldung ? Ich habe schon in verschiedenen Computerforen Beiträge gelesen, die dieses Problem beschreiben. Manche Leute sagen, das kommt vom Übertakten (mache ich nicht), andere behaupten, das ganze lässt sich durch Aufspielen einer neueren (manche sagen auch älteren) BIOS-Version beheben (bei mir wird "V1.90" angezeigt).

Hat das Problem definitv etwas mit dem Mainboard zu tun, oder könnte es auch am Prozessor, am Speicher, oder an irgendetwas anderem liegen ?

Leider habe ich den PC bisher erst einige Stunden getestet, so dass ich nicht sagen kann, ob das Problem mit der Zeit schlimmer wird. Dass der Computer automatisch neu startet, so wie andere das beschrieben haben, habe ich bisher nicht festgestellt.

Das Problem ist, dass am Montag mein 14tägiges Rückgaberecht abläuft, und ich bis dahin gerne wüsste, ob man mit dem Problem auf Dauer leben kann, oder ob ich das Mainboard (oder woran immer es sonst noch liegen könnte) an hardwareversand.de zurückschicken sollte.


----------

